
Elastic Tabstops - swah
http://tibleiz.net/code-browser/elastic-tabstops.html
======
gabipurcaru
I've tried using fonts that are not monospace for programming, and it was ok
for ~1h, then I started really hating it and switched back. It feel
unnatural.. Maybe my eyes aren't trained for reading code with such fonts
though.

